# Faint-Hearted Ranch show results!!! :)



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, we are back from the Ramona, CA show! It was a lot of fun..... our kiddos (2 legged) had a great time playing and mom and dad had fun showing!  

Results: 

Bree: Day 1: 2nd place in Sr. doe 24-36 months class.... she was in heat and wouldn't stop tucking in her rear end..... crazy goat! LOL
Day 2: 1st place Sr. Doe 24-36 months
Champion Sr. Doe
Grand Champion Sr. Doe 
She is now (unofficially) a Permanant Grand Champion!!!!(PGCH) 

Gage: Day 1: ???? can't remember??? LOL I think 2nd or 3rd place? 
Day 2: 1st place Jr. buck 6-9 months
Jr. Champion Buck

Tonka Toy: Day 1: 1st place Jr. buck 9-12 months
Res. Champion Jr. buck
Day 2: 1st place Jr. buck 9-12 months

Peek-A-Boo: Day 1: 1st place jr. doe 3-6 months
day 2: 6th place Jr. Doe 3-6 months.... she wouldn't show and actually sat down like a dog for half the time in the ring on Day 2. LOL

Ember: Day 1: 1st place Jr. Doe 6-9 months
Day 2: 2nd place Jr. doe 6-9 months
Not bad considering there were 9 doelings in her class.  

Rosey: Day 1: 5th place
Day 2: 5th place
There were 8 doelings in this class.... judge #2 said if she had a bit more length to the loin she would have been 1st place. She is my favorite doe though.... so now I know to breed her to a nice LOOOOONG buck for hopefully some Champion kids. 

Johnny Blaze: Day 1: 1st place Jr. wether (under 6 months)
Champion Jr. wether
Grand Champion wether
Day 2: 1st place Jr. wether (under 6 months)

Had a great time.... lots of ribbons which is always exciting!  

Anyone looking for some show quality kids.... Breeding season is here and kids are due in December-March. A repeat breeding of Ember is due in December. Gage's kids are due in Jan-April.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: Congrarulations Jess.....those are AWESOME wins  

Very good looking "herd" you showed too!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awesome :leap: 

congrats on the placings and wins


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats ...that is super....  :leap: :clap: :stars:


----------

